# Conuco Robusto Cigar Review - Not even that good.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was shocked to find that this cigar got the rating that it did, but by only two reviewers. I will set the record straight. This stick was terribl...

Read the full review here: Conuco Robusto Cigar Review - Not even that good.


----------

